# Camp Chef Smoke Vault Capacity of 18" vs 24"



## spenceuiuc (Dec 27, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking at switching from an offset smoker to a gas vertical and have zoomed in on the Camp Chef Smoke Vault for it's temperature accuracy and ability to do both low and high temps. I'm stuck between the 18" and the 24" though. I'd prefer to go with the smaller 18" if possible, but am worried about capacity.

Can the 18" still fit a 12-14lb turkey? 

How many rack of ribs (likely cut in half) have you been able to get on your 18" Smoke Vault at once?

How many chickens at once on the 18"?

Thanks!


----------



## bregent (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a different 18" smoker but dimensions are similar. It's been a while but I think I could get 3 half-racks of ribs per shelf. A 14lb turkey should be no problem. The biggest issue for me was not being able to fit a decent size brisket. If I were to do it again I would get a 24".


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 27, 2016)

You will be able to fit a 14-16 pound turkey in the 18". As mentioned above a full packer or a full rack of spare ribs will tight.

Keep in Ming those dimensions on width are exterior. So you loose some for the metal sides, and supports for the racks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 27, 2016)

If I were you I would just get the 24.

I've had one for several years & it will take a load of food.

Very dependable & well built.

Plus any replacement parts are readily available from Camp Chef.

I completely rebuilt mine after about 5 years of heavy use & the total cost was $74.

Al


----------

